# Conversion



## jester49 (Sep 2, 2018)

I have a 71 merc 500 that has no spark. I have power to everything but can't get spark. I was thinking of converting the system and putting in coil packs in. Has anyone ever done this? 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 3, 2018)

It is always easier to fix what is broken than re-engineering a whole system (unless you can't get parts).

Have you checked the grounding of the points plate?

Are the coils good? Points clean? Air gap to mageneto ok?

Pappy will have good advice coming up . . .


----------



## PGRChaplain (Sep 10, 2018)

What Scooter said↑↑↑↑↑↑↑


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 10, 2018)

I am pretty sure they made a half azzed conversion to change them over several years ago to electronic and they were very less than dependable. I don't remember the mfg. but I am pretty sure it was available. I know it was for some of the smaller ones. I remember folks doing it on the smaller ones and then not so long afterward scrambling like crazy to change them back to conventional ignition. For some reason the name Atom comes to mind but I may wrong.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 10, 2018)

Almost sounds like Atom manufacturing.......


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 11, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Almost sounds like Atom manufacturing.......


 I think that was the name. I remember seeing those kits when they were popular but it has been quite some time. I couldn't swear to it.


----------

